# Hope's Cause - Please read and join!!



## PoisonGirl

I feel sick after reading Hope's Story (in the documents page).

Please read (tissues at the ready!) and support help these poor horses.

Log in | Facebook


----------



## OllieBob

There is an article in the mail today about Hope A vet with a tender heart and the saving of a skeletal, helpless horse called Hope | Mail Online
Again the RSPCA have had to be shamed into action.


----------



## lizjkp

Unfortunately the RSPCA has been FORCED TO INTERVENE once again and only because it has been made public and they feel compeled to do something TO SHOW A GOOD FACE TO THE PUBLIC WHOM SUPPORT THEM.
I have worked/raised funds for a few animal shelters/rescue societies in other parts of the world and none have angered me more than the RSPCA. They are more interested in their finances and how good the main London offices look/being on national TV in front of a camera than the true welfare of animals.
Why must an animals life be near to it's end before they will get a backbone and intervene??
I HAVE no time OR money FOR THEM AND WILL DETER ALL OF MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY FROM SUPPORTING THE LIKES OF THE RSPCA.
Get your priorities straight and do what the public (who support you) and the animals that count on you expect of you, or lose your status as Animal protection societies!!!

Does anyone have the Facebook link to this story please


----------



## shetlandlover

Warning distressing images in the link.

Log in | Facebook

This is very local to me.


----------



## moonstone

The RSPCA have had the cheek to ask Vikki Fowler (Hopes new owner) to issue a "damage limitation" as they are worried that their donations will be down now that this sorry tale has been in the press (Daily Mail)she agreed if they promised to prosecute the owner but they think they will be unable to get a convictionwhat on earth do you have to do to get prosecuted then these horses are clearly suffering and Hope certainly would have died:frown2:
I have heard of many caring pet owners who have had their animals seized by RSPCA on flimsy excuses (obviously they are seen as a "soft touch" which will generate donations and publicity for this sad excuse of an animal organistionyet they leave horses suffering and refuse to prosecute the landownerit stinks:001_huh::frown2:has he made a large donation to them to get himself of of any cruelty charges
They should hang their heads in shame and sadly it will not be the last time they will let down the very animals they proffer to care for


----------

